# Question for UK Mums - chest clips on car seats?



## wellyboot

Hi all,

I have a really wriggly 2 year old, who always manages to get his arms out of car seat straps. We have three different car seats, all different makes and styles, and he can do it in all of them (he's determined to turn the side light on in the car, and wriggles and wriggles until he manages, even though I pull the straps tightly). His language isn't brilliant (actually, it's hopeless, but that's another thread!) so there's no reasoning or discussion with him.

I've been thinking about getting a separate chest clip for his car seats, but I know that there are regulations in the UK about having to be able to get your child out one-handed in case of an accident. I'm worried though that if we did have an accident, without him sitting in his seat properly, he might well be seriously injured. I have a long commute to work everyday with him, so it's a daily problem.

What would you do? And has anyone bought one and found it useful?

Thanks,

Welly xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

There is a thing called 5 point plus that is for used for this reason. I would personally rather use something like this than a chest clip.
https://www.boots.com/en/5-Point-Pl..._---_-5Point Plus car seat anti escape system


----------



## Miss_Bump

Personally i would be wary adding anything to a carseat that wasnt from the manufacturer

Also, if you do decide to put something on it, you need to be able to unclip your child with 1 hand in an emergency


----------



## wellyboot

Thanks so much, I'd never seen these before. Do you have one and does it work? Also, if anyone uses one of these, can you carry on with it beyond 30 months (even though it says up to 30 months?).

Welly


----------



## Samemka

I wonder this too. Whilst I understand the need to get a child out one handed if there were an accident, I dread to think what would happen in an accident if their arms were out of the harness :( :(


----------



## freckleonear

I'm pretty sure chest clips will be part of the carseat safety requirements when the new I-size regulation comes in, because studies have shown that the safety benefits outweigh the disadvantages of being harder to unfasten in an emergency. In the light of that, personally I would be happy to add a chest clip in the meantime.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I haven't actually got one, my LO hasn't attempted to get out of the straps but they seem highly recommended although not going by the one review on that site.
My aunt said she always has nail scissors in her bag in case she needed to cut the carseat straps.


----------



## teal

I thought the chest clips were illegal in Europe or has that changed?


----------



## JellyBeann

I use the *houdini stop strap* 

https://l.nmimg.net/img/nn/p16e1l8u4qqvp1mbm16vg1sur1v2l1.JPG

It's fabby, and just unclips easily, it has 2 clips, one around each seatbelt, so you can unclip with one hand!

I would recommend it to anyone!


ebay link


----------



## wellyboot

Thanks for all the replies - great idea about the nail scissors, I'd never have thought of that but will be putting a set in my car door tomorrow.

I've ordered the 5 point plus so hopefully that will deter him for a while, I'll let you know how we get on!

Welly.


----------



## emzky90

we have one of these https://cybex-online.com/lt/carseats/pallas2-fix.html


----------



## Gingerspice

I have never heard of this 'must be able t get baby out with one hand' rule....

We have this carseat so seatbelts aren't a problem for us:
https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/Shopping/Product.aspx?Type=SKU&Id=231445983


----------



## doolittle

We have the Jane Monte Carlo with Xtend Impact Shield, so aain no worry about harnesses....


----------



## Poppy7

I also use the Houdini Stop. It's very easy to undo and could even be cut in the event of an accident if someone couldn't open it (they'd be pretty daft if they couldn't manage it!). IMO yes they're not recommended BUT it's far more dangerous for my toddler to be able to wriggle free from his seat.


----------



## mamaofthree

I wish i had found this thread earler! Have been struggling with my 2year old escaping constantly! such a nightmare. x


----------



## Abz1982

Gingerspice said:


> I have never heard of this 'must be able t get baby out with one hand' rule....
> 
> We have this carseat so seatbelts aren't a problem for us:
> https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/Shopping/Product.aspx?Type=SKU&Id=231445983

How do you find that one? We did think of getting them, but OH wasnt keen.

Emma used to wriggle so much that we decided that as she was of the legal weight to try her with the normal seatbelt. She stopped the wriggling/trying to escape. And she now knows that ther DeDaw (police) man will come and be angry with mummy if she takes that belt off in any way shape or form without my permission.


----------



## RachA

Abz1982 said:


> Gingerspice said:
> 
> 
> I have never heard of this 'must be able t get baby out with one hand' rule....
> 
> We have this carseat so seatbelts aren't a problem for us:
> https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/Shopping/Product.aspx?Type=SKU&Id=231445983
> 
> How do you find that one? We did think of getting them, but OH wasnt keen.
> 
> Emma used to wriggle so much that we decided that as she was of the legal weight to try her with the normal seatbelt. She stopped the wriggling/trying to escape. And she now knows that ther DeDaw (police) man will come and be angry with mummy if she takes that belt off in any way shape or form without my permission.Click to expand...

Thats what we did with Daniel. He was always trying to get out of his car seat but once we'd moved him to the high-backed booster seat we had no problems at all. Height and weight wise he was more than fine to go into the booster and he understood that I could get into trouble if he took the seat belt off or if he didn't wear the strap properly so he just never attempted it. I think he must of been so uncomfortable in the car seat.


----------



## mufimom

hi, did the 5 point plus work? i have the same problem with my son who is also 28 months old (not yet talking and its impossible to reason with him)...


----------



## suzib76

Gingerspice said:


> I have never heard of this 'must be able t get baby out with one hand' rule....
> 
> We have this carseat so seatbelts aren't a problem for us:
> https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/Shopping/Product.aspx?Type=SKU&Id=231445983

I haven't either, there are so many variables where accidents are concerned it seems very strange to stipulate something like that


----------

